# I Lost my DSOTM SACD.



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Here I am, listening to some music and I feel the urge to listen to Dark Side of the Moon on SACD. I grab the case and open it to find it devoid of the precious disc. Ive since turned the place upside down and had no luck. I may have left it at a hifi store after a demo, but I know its not in my changer or in its case. I give up easily, so I ordered a new copy from amazon. There goes $14 I could have put into race tires. .

The sad part is that by the time it arrives I will have more than likely found it and I will no longer want to listen to it. Its rare that I sit down and listen to music anymore, I listen all day every day. 

Thanks for the shoulder to whine on, guys.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Devastating to say the least. :sad:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

It was. I was very happy when the replacement showed up. I listened to it twice in a row.


----------

